# Softkey and LCD Lights Question



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd like to completely turn off the lights on my softkeys (the four buttons below the screen) ... how do I do this?

I'm familiar with Tasker and shell scripts but have had much difficulty.

ALSO (additionally), I need a way to turn my screen on and off WITHOUT having to slide my thumb to activate it. Why? I'm on a motorcycle









Clues?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

found this app but I don't know if it will do exactly what you said.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gam.vocallock.voice&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5nYW0udm9jYWxsb2NrLnZvaWNlIl0.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

To turn the softkeys off, go to Settings > Display Settings > Keypad Timeout > Always off. I have mine set like that to; it annoys me to see them light up 24/7


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Not bad!

I have a tasker profile that uses "display off" events to trigger "secure settings" and disable keyguard in the background ... which seems to be working well.

Your softkeys solution also worked. I initially thought that was for the popout keyboard only ... which leads me to the ONLY downfall.

I actually like my popout keyboard to be on "always" (it turns off when closed anyhow), so since those settings are tied to one another, what solutions would you suggest so that I might have softkeys off but popout backlights on?


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Scratch that ... even with my tasker profile, eventually "swipe to unlock" comes back. Booo.


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump!

I needed my keyboard light last night but since those settings are tied to my softkey settings, well, you get the picture.

If I wanted for them to use separate settings, what would I need to do?


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump


----------

